# Diesel Price Sound Off



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

Just kinda curious, what are diesel prices like around you all? And more importantly, how do they compare to gas prices? One of the biggest contentions people try to find with my choice to buy a diesel car (I'm in Iowa, diesel trucks are a dime-a-dozen), is that diesel is "more expensive." In my personal experience, diesel tends to be a hair more expensive potentially, but so much more stable. For example, while I was waiting the 6-8 weeks (8) for my car after it was ordered, diesel here was $2.35 literally every time I looked, whereas gas had at least a 35 cent swing during that time period. Either way, my old forum home did these price checks periodically and I always felt like it was a nice eye opener.

So here's current in central Iowa at the closest Casey's (Famous for pizza) to me. 
Diesel: $2.29
87 - Ethanol: $2.05
87 - Non-ethanol: 2.39
Premium: $2.60


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've not paid attention to fuel prices in months, now that I have my Volt. 

But it looks like one of the stations nearby, a Kroger, has 87 for $2.23, 93 for $2.84 and Diesel is $2.29

Even when diesel is more expensive, the extra fuel economy usually makes it a wash. When it's less expensive, it's pure profit. 

I do not consider the entry price of a diesel to factor into the cost of driving, since having the diesel brings with it an entirely different driving experience worthy of the price (namely: Buttloads of torque).


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Diesel prices vary a lot over the course of the 50+ miles of my commute through 3 different states. I've mostly been paying $2.399 to $2.499 with a slight drop to around $2.359 recently. Gasoline has been running about 20-30 cents less with the lowest I've seen recently $1.989.


With my Jetta I calculated that as long as diesel was less than 20-25% more than gasoline, I was at least breaking even on fuel cost per mile based on the EPA rating for a gasoline Jetta. I haven't done the math for the Cruze TD versus the gasser, but I would expect the math to work out similarly or better. When diesel is cheaper or only slightly more than gasoline it's a huge win for fuel cost per mile.


I agree with MP81 that the diesel driving experience is a factor over and above the raw math on fuel economy. Even if fuel cost per mile is equal, diesels are more fun to drive, usually more durable, and can still return great economy even when you're punchy with the throttle. I love only stopping for fuel once a week too. For me, the range alone almost justifies a premium purchase price for the vehicle.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Diesel at Costco in Indy area is 1.99, gas at costco is about the same, gas every where else is 2.15 to 2.25, diesel every else is 2.29 and up. I have really enjoyed my ctd and my average price paid in last 18 months is 2.05. I would guess when I replace my car assuming a diesel is available that is what I will buy. Although if I was doing mostly in town driving I don't think I would choose a diesel.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I 'commute' between AZ and California weekly (retired) to visit Dad and family in CA. The best price along the way is in Ehrenberg, AZ just across the border from Blythe, CA. Paid $2.22 for diesel today, same station was selling 87 for $2.39. 

Orange County, CA (about 10 miles from Disneyland) diesel right now is in the $2.65 - 2.79 range while 87 is $2.55 (Costco) up to $2.95. Unfortunately Costco doesn't offer diesel, at least not near me in California.

I've always found it amazing how high California fuel prices are with all the oil coming into the Ports of Long Beach and Los Angeles. They claim it's "Summer Blend" or a refinery is offline for repairs. Meanwhile they can send it through a pipeline to Arizona and it's always cheaper.

Ditto on everything stated in above posts...love the torque, fun to drive and 800-1000 miles between fill-ups. I drive like a grandpa but I suppose that's because I AM one


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> I've always found it amazing how high California fuel prices are with all the oil coming into the Ports of Long Beach and Los Angeles. They claim it's "Summer Blend" or a refinery is offline for repairs. Meanwhile they can send it through a pipeline to Arizona and it's always cheaper.


I live within an hour's drive from a refinery. I've had it explained to me by company people that it's a competition thing. The closer you are to the refinery, the more likely it is that your fuel -- regardless of the logo on the sign -- came from that one refinery. Further away the refinery, there are more sources fuel can come from, more competition, and better prices.

I paid attention this morning. Best price I saw was $2.229. Highest was $2.679.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

danielfox118 said:


> Just kinda curious, what are diesel prices like around you all?
> 
> So here's current in central Iowa at the closest Casey's (Famous for pizza) to me.
> Diesel: $2.29
> ...


Interesting, hardly ever think about Non-ethanol in California...very difficult to find. 

On the other hand in Arizona near the Colorado River and major lakes from Powell to Havasu ethanol-free is readily available but usually only as 89 or 91 octane. Cost differential for ethanol-free is anywhere from 60 cents to $1 per gallon. 

Why the availability near bodies of water? Ethanol, when left to sit for months at a time, is so hard on marine fuel systems, especially older ones, that it's more in demand.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Gasbuddy.com

Gas is about 2.35 and diesel is about 2.45.
Since I get ~45/gal I don't mind paying more for diesel.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

$2.19 to $2.27 in NE IL.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

danielfox118 said:


> Just kinda curious, what are diesel prices like around you all? And more importantly, how do they compare to gas prices? One of the biggest contentions people try to find with my choice to buy a diesel car (I'm in Iowa, diesel trucks are a dime-a-dozen), is that diesel is "more expensive." In my personal experience, diesel tends to be a hair more expensive potentially, but so much more stable. For example, while I was waiting the 6-8 weeks (8) for my car after it was ordered, diesel here was $2.35 literally every time I looked, whereas gas had at least a 35 cent swing during that time period. Either way, my old forum home did these price checks periodically and I always felt like it was a nice eye opener.
> 
> So here's current in central Iowa at the closest Casey's (Famous for pizza) to me.
> Diesel: $2.29
> ...


Since you are also from central IA (I'm in Norwalk now, lived in Des Moines most of my life), I can ask you if you prefer Casey's over Kum & Go for a reason. I like Kum & Go because they sell B20.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

KyleB said:


> Since you are also from central IA (I'm in Norwalk now, lived in Des Moines most of my life), I can ask you if you prefer Casey's over Kum & Go for a reason. I like Kum & Go because they sell B20.


I wouldn't really say that I prefer Casey's, but I was browsing the forum at work so the easiest way to get a gas price was via the Casey's app, which of course I have so I can order pizza online. I would say unless I have to fill up right before a long trip, I fill up at one of the bigger Kum & Go's that I expect is going to go through more diesel. I tend to hit the one right off of I-80 on 2nd Ave. That being said, I live about 500 feet from a Casey's, so it's convenient to fill up there if I'm hitting the road.


----------

